# Be 3000 ducks!!!



## ILT

*Be, congratulations!!!!!!!!*

* 3000 insightful and helpful posts is not easy.*

* Thanks for everything *​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Belén: Thank you so much for being in the forum with us! I can't count the number of times you, personally, have helped me when I came to you. Thank you! Quack, quack!


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡¡Belén, Felicitaciones por tu labor tanto como moderadora como forera!!!... me gusta el patito que has seleccionado para festejar los 3.000 mensajes


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations Belen and thanks for all your help.


----------



## Phryne

* !!!!!!!!!!FELICIDADES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

* Te dejo un regalito, aunque ... dónde se ha visto un patito con cuatro patas???? ​


----------



## Citrus

Belén:

*   3,000 Felicidades    *​ 
Y 3,000 Gracias por todo lo aprendido y lo compartido !!!

Abrazos
Citrus


----------



## cuchuflete

¡Estimada Duckquesa!

 Quacks and records come and go, but you are a keeper!

Un abrazote,
Cuchu

Record
​


----------



## Phryne




----------



## timpeac

¡Belén, muchas felicidades!


----------



## alc112

Felicidades Belén!!!
Ahora no sé con quién estarás enojada por el patito que te pasé. No estarás enojada porque eras una de las más antiguas (en estadía) en el foro y que tiene muchos posts . Para darte un poco de alegría, aqui tienes este otra patito:

saludos


----------



## Jana337

*Be, many compliments.  
If you regret that you do not speak German, I regret that I do not speak Spanish!

You made my first steps in the mod shoes easier - děkuji! 

Jana
*


----------



## belén

*Oooooh muchas gracias a todos por este hilo!!
Ooooh thank you so much to all for this thread!!

Phryne...¡¡¡ me encantó tu cartel!! de verdad no tengo palabras, casi me hago pipí de la risa cuando lo he visto!!!   

Phryne...I love the poster!! I haven't got words..really, I almost peed when I saw it..I was laughing so hard!!!

¡¡¡A todos muchas gracias por vuestros deseos y patos!!! ¡¡Me encantaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!!

To all of you, thanks for your wishes and ducks!! I love theeeeeeeeeeeem!!!

Y Alc, no estoy enojada con nadie  decidí usarlo porque estos días estoy un poco naughty 

And Alc, I am not mad with anyone  I just decided to use this duck because these days I am feeling a bit naughty 

Belén *


----------



## Fernando

Lamento disentir de los demás. Te odio. Cuando veo un mensaje tuyo en un hilo ya sé que no voy a poder aportar nada más.  

Beg to disagree. I hate you. When I see one post of yours I know I will not be able to provide nothing better.


----------



## fenixpollo

*Belén,*

*Además de brindarnos tu ayuda, has sido guía y maestra para muchos.*

*Nos gusta ese pato travieso...  *

*      ¡FELICIDADES!      *​


----------



## Rayines

*F E L I C I DADES, Belén, siempre con tus buenas y sensatas colaboraciones!!  *


----------



## belén

Fernando said:
			
		

> Lamento disentir de los demás. Te odio. Cuando veo un mensaje tuyo en un hilo ya sé que no voy a poder aportar nada más.
> 
> Beg to disagree. I hate you. When I see one post of yours I know I will not be able to provide nothing better.



Jajajajajaja Fernando Fernando, tú si que estás _naughty_!!

Bueno, quiero pensar que al igual que hay "envidia sana", también hay "odio sano"


----------



## Whodunit

That's how I always imagined you:

Belén

*Congratulations on your next milestone ...*​


----------



## garryknight

*¡Congratulations!*​ 
to a lady that has helped me so much in learning Spanish

​


----------



## lsp

CONGRATS, BELEN!  ​


----------



## lauranazario

There is no denying it... Belén is the greatest ever!!!!
http://www.conflictdivine.com/bm2002/pics/hazy-wavey.jpg

Congratulations in a BIG way! 
Laura N.


----------



## lauranazario

All hail our *Royal Duckess*... in all her magnificence on her coronation day! ​http://www.lisavictoria.net/Images/BookIllustrations/Full/duck.jpg

Quissies and Quakies,
LN


----------



## Mita

​
 *¡¡¡Bravo, bravo!!!* 
*Felicitaciones por esos 3000 posts, Belén*
 *¡y que sean muchos más!*  


PD: Espero no haber llegado tan tarde como para que lleves 4000


----------



## beatrizg

Felicidades, Belen


----------



## NTFS

**#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*​* #Congratulations Belen! the official duck of WR!* *​**#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*#*​Thank you! for your help! 
I just love your new avatar! 
Quak! Quak!


----------



## Masood

As we say in Yorkshire...TA, *DUCK*! (GRACIAS, QUERID@!)


----------



## DDT

so late   but I couldn't miss your 3000 party...thanks for ducking...erm, being the way you are 

*¡¡¡BRAVA!!!​*
DDT


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Esto es lo malo de las vacaciones, ¡¡que me perdí tu fiesta de los 3,000 mensajes!!

This is the bad part of holidays, missing your 3,000-post-party!!

Para compensarte, aquí tienes un pato para días comedidos: 

To make up for it, here's a duck for demure days:


----------



## beri

Belén, donde està tu querido Emilio? 
Bueno, ya, ya me voy! 
felicidades


----------

